# raw eggs??



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

does anyone think its bad cracking a few raw eggs in milkshake.

I usually use the eggs when ive run out of protein powder.

2/3 raw eggs

4 scoops vanilla ice cream

1/2 pint milk.

After training.

Its not that i think im rocky or anything but im going through about 30 eggs a week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

good luck to you mate,

i used to neck them like this until i got a bad one. 

salmonella for a week.

i now boil them to be on the safe side.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

As Steve said the problem is Solomonela and it's not worth the risk necking them raw.

Good source of Protein but poach, boil, scramble or fry them first...infact forget frying them (ALL THAT FAT)...lol


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Cheers 4 that.

Shame, Solomonela's a tw*t.

Its so much easier to slam the eggs into a drink than cook em.

Maybe im gettin lazy, id stick all my meals in the blender if it didnt come out lookin so sick.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

You can blend all your meals if you have a problem with appetite, its alot easier to get it down.

Friend of mine blends cut up cooked chx breast and 100grams of rice with a little milk 4 times a day plus some meals and shakes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

check out bungees tuna smoothie


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah I used to drink a few tuna drinks a day once. I found 1can in 3 quarters a pint of water. Just drink it quick it isnt too bad. I also used to drink raw eggs but Steve is real tight about getting a bad ead. Now days if I havent got any protein powder left I would rather drink 2 pints of milk or 1 pint of milk with a few scoops of dried milk powder and a banana.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Just remember that despite how buff Rocky was, raw eggs suck, and we're not talking about salmonella poisoning, the body can only utilize about half of the protein found in raw egg products. So not only are you risking getting sick, you're wasting your money.

Lesson: Cook your eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

how about egg powder? never tried it myself just heard about it


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

i.m sure thats treated to prevent this. Although wouldnt move away from the whey, it's been so good to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

along with 90+ protein shakes i have 12 eggs a day, 6 upon wakin and 6 b4 i go to bed. with a shake straight after i train at 10am. and another shake roughly about 3pm. = HUGE GAINS.

in my opinion.

Big_Ste


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Hey,

I've been downing raw eggs for years now (touch wood) without a problem.

I can't eat right before bed and kept getting up during the night if i had a shake, so it works pretty well for me to down a few eggs.

I also find it hard to eat as soon as i wake so again eggs come to the rescue..

(Hmmm, cant eat in the morning but has no trouble necking eggs :? )


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

if your worried about salmonela (sp!) and the fat content of yolks you can buy big bottles of treated egg whites online. You can freeze them as well which is pretty good if you buy in bulk. I'll dig out the link if anyones interested.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Hey,

I saw them a while back Stu and was pretty intrested.

If i had seen them in the UK i probably would have given them a go, from what i remember it got a little pricey shipping them in.

Hopefully you will find the link and prove me wrong


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

found it

http://www.eggnation.co.uk/shop.php

p+p is only 2.00

if i hadn't just forked out on a huge sack of whey protein i would buy some. Pretty reasonable for a months supply.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

extract that is relevant:

"The human body cannot digest a raw egg white, because of the Avidin found in a raw egg white; your body struggles to digest a raw egg white. Not to mention the threat of Salmonella. You need to cook the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to digest the protein. Also Avidin is known to cause a Biotin deficiency."

= RAW EGG WHITES ARE s**t !


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

wheres the extract from?

I agree cooked egg whites provide a better amino profile than raw eggs but i don't think raw eggs are completely useless.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

from eggnation.co.uk


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

Just found this extract about consuming whole eggs over just the whites ..

"After reading the info from the above websites, it seems apparent that there is such a high amount of biotin (approximately 13 mcg) in an egg yolk, that consuming the whole egg (yolk included) offsets any potential for biotin deficiency in the first place. Additionally, it seems apparent that cholesterol from a raw,organic egg yolk will not clog arteries because the arteries do not have receptors for pure, un-oxidized cholesterol (i.e. the kind you get from a raw egg yolk that came from a chicken fed organic grains)."

Does this mean that theres nothing to worry about ?

Also regarding the salmonela issue..

"So simple math suggests that only 0.003 percent of eggs are infected. The translation is that only one in every 30,000 eggs is contaminated with salmonella. This gives you an idea of how uncommon this problem actually is. "


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

> Also regarding the salmonela issue..
> 
> "So simple math suggests that only 0.003 percent of eggs are infected. The translation is that only one in every 30,000 eggs is contaminated with salmonella. This gives you an idea of how uncommon this problem actually is. "


there the stats for the US. i think the chances in the uk are much higher but i'm still going to give it a shot as soon as i can pluck up the currage


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/chris/2003/08/22/more_on_raw_eggs.htm



> "The problem is that cooking completely deactivates nearly every other protein in the egg white. While you will still obtain nutritional benefits from consuming cooked egg whites, from a nutritional perspective it would seem far better to consume them uncooked"


After reading for and against articles, i think I'll continue. Unless i get a dodgy one it hasn't done me any harm so far..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Apologies for dragging up an old thread.

I got salmonella from eating raw eggs some ten years ago (I was eating about 18 a day). I lost three stone (42 Lbs, 19 Kg) in two weeks from vomiting and diarrhea. The pain was very intense and it took me four weeks to fully recover.

I always cook my eggs now. :lol:


----------

